# GÓC GIẢI TRÍ > Kho phim >  MF - Tonari no Totoro 1988 720p HDTV DD2.0 x264-PerfectionHD

## cokhinao

Two young girls, Satsuke and her younger sister Mei, move into a house in the country with their father to be closer to their hospitalized mother. Satsuke and Mei discover that the nearby forest is inhabited by magical creatures called Totoros (pronounced toe-toe-ro). They soon befriend these Totoros, and have several magical adventures.
​*Hình ảnh trong phim*​
​*Link Download*​MF - Tonari no Totoro 1988 720p HDTV DD2.0 x264-PerfectionHD
​Sau khi download xong nối hết tất cả các file, sau đó các bạn dùng winrar giải nén bình thường. 
Mật khẩu để giải nén phim *hdmovie.vn* Sau khi nối phim lại để xem được phim có phần đuôi là mkv các bạn dùng chương trình VLC để xem. Tải chương trình VLC tại đây Chương trình xem phim VLC 
Mọi người sau khi click link đợi 5 giây rồi click vào  để vào link download nhé.​* Bấm vào đây ủng hộ mình một lần nào* 

*MF - Tonari no Totoro 1988 720p HDTV DD2.0 x264-PerfectionHD*
​Dù vô tình hay hữu ý ghé ngang qua blog mình, thì mọi người để lại comment cám ơn hay đóng góp ý kiến để ủng hộ Phim Nóng ngày càng phát triển nhé mọi người.

----------

